# Power/HDD/Reset leds - how to know which side is the + ?



## Black Panther (Jul 13, 2012)

On the motherboard they're clearly marked, but the tiny cables don't have the orientation written on them.
The case is a Switch 810.

I just assumed that where there's the writing should be facing upwards. 

I know it won't make much difference, power will still work and if done wrong the leds just don't light up... but I'd like to get them right.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> On the motherboard they're clearly marked, but the tiny cables don't have the orientation written on them.
> The case is a Switch 810.
> 
> I just assumed that where there's the writing should be facing upwards.
> ...



They are usually a solid color and then a white cable. The color is the + and the white is -

Example, This LED has a red and white. The RED is + and the - is white


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks! I really appreciate how solutions are given immediately on TPU!
This is only my 3rd build. The previous 2 I got them using trial/error.

EDIT: wait a sec... what if all cables are black?
That's how it is in my case.. I'll confirm later when I get back home.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 13, 2012)

This is how I've always worked it out:
If any colour is the same on all pairs of wires, then the common colour is common (return, -)

Example:
Power wire - Red and grey
Reset wire - Blue and grey
LED wire - Yellow and grey

The grey has always been -/return/common in my case, and in every case I've found.

There's also trial and error - before i was familiar with this, I just trial and error'ed until I got it right. I've never blown a power LED or a motherboard while trying anything so that's an option too.
I see your last post, you're already knowledgable in the trial and error area


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 13, 2012)

To the naked eye all the wires appear black.

But if you look really really close there are two of them which are a very dark brown.
I marked them below with a red dot.
They belong to the HDD led and to the Reset led.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 13, 2012)

Well that is different. I would guess the one with the writing would be the positive.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 13, 2012)

Does it have a white stripe down one? If so then that is your + side.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Does it have a white stripe down one? If so then that is your + side.



I didn't see that but it did have writing on one wire of the two so I would say that is the "white stripe" 
Only other thing I can think of is sometimes one wire will have a "ridge" on it.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 13, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Does it have a white stripe down one? If so then that is your   side.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 13, 2012)

I can't see any white stripes, just 2 wires which are slightly brownish, and some others which have wording on them. I'll pm the NZXT rep to have a look at this thread.


----------



## D007 (Jul 13, 2012)

I had an issue on one case where I had to cut the case connection (the actual plastic part where the wires are inside) in half, because it had 4 pins in it, but neede to be 2 and 2 for 2 different plugs..
Oh fun..
Worst case it never hurt me in trial and error to see which was was the right way..lol
Have had quite a few times with issues, using case connection like what you're dealing with..
You'd think people would know how to diagram case connections by now. XD
Or have a universal method at least..
Cell phones finally caught on.. I think it's time..


----------



## Crap Daddy (Jul 13, 2012)

Black Panther said:


> I can't see any white stripes, just 2 wires which are slightly brownish, and some others which have wording on them. I'll pm the NZXT rep to have a look at this thread.



That picture is taken from TPU review of your case and I see white stripes but of course, if there's no manual for the case then ask the reps.


----------



## neoreif (Jul 13, 2012)

This:







The one with the triangle marker is the + terminal


Hope it helps!


----------



## Doc41 (Jul 22, 2012)

I usually don't bother checking and just connect them, if they don't light up i just reverse them and since they receive just enough volts they wont burn if connected improperly (well at least that's in my case)
Or i think if you'r watching the side with writing the wire on the right is the + (just my theory)


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 22, 2012)

BP no need to worry. you cant fry the LEDs if u do it upside down. but generally the colored wire is the positive and it stays on the left of the connector!


----------



## Norton (Jul 22, 2012)

It really doesn't matter for power and reset as they are momentary switches so the button just makes/breaks contact in the circuit and that's it.

   LED's do need to be wired correctly or they won't work- your's seem to be clearly marked so it should be pretty basic to hook up.

   If you can see into the LED (big magnifying glass) the positive end is on the Anode (shape of anode/cathode is pretty standard)


----------



## Jonathon (Sep 23, 2014)

neoreif said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for helping me out. Bought a Thermaltake Versa H21  Case http://www.thermaltake.com.au/Chass.../Versa_H21_with_500W_Power_Supply/Gallery.htm and had this exact problem idenitifying the correct leads. Identifying the triangle did the job. cheers


----------



## Secret Rival (Sep 3, 2020)

neoreif said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is what I came looking for! I registered just to say thanks, I knew that triangle was the key! Sometimes the writing rubs off the pins and you cannot see the + or _ sign anymore, that is my situation. I'm on my 1st real build and I don't want to cross these wires up. I see posts saying the white is positive, but the post is 8 years old, I think they must have switched it up, judging by mu Li Lian workbench and my old Cybertron case.

My Thermaltake View 71 has all dark wires with a slight variation in the colors.....but that triangle....glad to know this bit of info.

I'll have to stick around a bit and learn some. Thanks for this, neoreif!!



Secret Rival said:


> This is what I came looking for! I registered just to say thanks, I knew that triangle was the key! Sometimes the writing rubs off the pins and you cannot see the + or _ sign anymore, that is my situation. I'm on my 1st real build and I don't want to cross these wires up. I see posts saying the white is positive, but the post is 8 years old, I think they must have switched it up, judging by mu Li Lian workbench and my old Cybertron case.
> 
> My Thermaltake View 71 has all dark wires with a slight variation in the colors.....but that triangle....glad to know this bit of info.
> 
> I'll have to stick around a bit and learn some. Thanks for this, neoreif!!




Actually, I appreciate the help, but the triangle - at least on my equipment - is for the negative polarity.

Either way, looks like a great site and hope I can get some advice on a drive to use for boot up and program files, would like to use an M-2 drive for this.

Motherboard:
Z-490 chip set (Gigabyte Vision D)

Thank you!


----------



## Caring1 (Sep 4, 2020)

Secret Rival said:


> This is what I came looking for! I registered just to say thanks, I knew that triangle was the key!
> 
> Actually, I appreciate the help, but the triangle - at least on my equipment - is for the negative polarity.


Correct, the triangle was incorrectly identified in the initial picture as positive when the wiring colour clearly shows black (negative) in that position, with the red (positive) on the opposite side.


----------

